# Last 2007 Michigan Get-together... Date Change!



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't wait!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Me either! =0)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have fun! What a great thing you have going there.


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Great! That's alot better for us. If I can get my teenager out of bed before noon, you'll see us.


Sharon


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yay Sharon... it really is a great park... esp. for water dogs!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I meet a breeder and her dogs on Sunday at 10am, but we'll come by after that, I'll be smiling for sure!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww... pugmomwantsgolden... I'm sooo excited for you!! Trust me, I really am... our own second puppy is due to be born in under a week now. The meetup starts at 11:00 am but runs for as long as anyone wants to stick around... which I know will be a few hours. Can't wait to meet you, and good luck with your interview... I hope the breeder you are meeting is just what you are looking for!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thank you!!!!! I'm very very very excited and I know you are!! :bowl:
This breeder is so close to home, if she turns out to be "the one" it'll almost seem too easy! Can't wait to meet you either and play with some doggies!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Doesn't it feel like YOU'RE the one having the baby when you're waiting for your pup to be born? Well, not the pain part, but the expecting part, waiting, worrying, DREAMING of holding that little bundle!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

You guys have fun......Holly and Rosie would be jealous


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Fran... wish you and the girls could be here!

Kim... Thanks!! We'll be sure to take lots of pics!


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Yay Sharon... it really is a great park... esp. for water dogs!!!


 
Gosh, Oakley loves baths, but, hasn't been in a lake, pond or river yet. I'll be curious as to what he'd do.
We wanted to get him out on the boat with us this year, but, we had such a busy summer . . .it never happened.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Rena450 said:


> Gosh, Oakley loves baths, but, hasn't been in a lake, pond or river yet. I'll be curious as to what he'd do.
> We wanted to get him out on the boat with us this year, but, we had such a busy summer . . .it never happened.


Oh I just bet he's gonna just jump right in, as soon as he sees the others in the pond! :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

o'kay well I think we have a pretty good Group going here, so far the list of attendees is as follows:

Hubby and I & Geddy
My friend Patti and her dog Alex
Linus4ever & Linus
Marshab1 & Tinkerbell
Penny's Mom & Penny
Pugmomwantsgolden & one pug (sorry don't know his/her name)
Rena450 & Oakley
Mineya & Max the 6 mo old puppy

So that's 8 families and 7 goldies & one pug... should be a LOT of fun!!!! Only 2 more days until Sunday!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope my cold doesn't get too much worse!

Are there park police there checking for licenses? Penny doesn't have a license.

If I still have my cold, I promise not to touch anyone.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I didn't see any park police at all last time we were there... so I don't think there are.

btw, sorry guys, but looks like I spoke too soon. My friend Patti is having car troubles, so it looks like she won't be able to make the get-together.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

well as long as the weather holds out, sophie,sadie,hannah, and faith will meet up with you guys. my son and his girlfriend are meeting me to handle this crew. see you guys soon.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sophie,sadie, hannah's mom... that would be just fantastic! I just checked the weather channel and it looks like 56 degrees (two degrees higher than today) with only 20% chance of showers for tomorrow. Sounds like perfect weather to me!!

Just want to mention that tonight we "fall back" an hour. So 11 o'clock tomorrow will actually be 12 o'clock (if you don't change your clocks).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

o'kay... today is the big day!!!! Can't wait to meet everyone!!!!! Wish us a good border crossing lol!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Sophie,sadie, hannah's mom... that would be just fantastic! I just checked the weather channel and it looks like 56 degrees (two degrees higher than today) with only 20% chance of showers for tomorrow. Sounds like perfect weather to me!!


Burrrr......from sunny Florida:wave:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL Fran!!!!

p.s. guys... don't forget to bring towels for your dog, a comb, etc. We forgot the comb last time lol!!


----------

